# Cold Weather Clothes, Underwear, etc.???



## Davexx1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Does anyone have/use the Under Armor or similar brand and type cold weather underwear and clothes?  When the temps get down to low 30's or high 20's I freeze and hurt.  Need to buy myself some warmer gear.

I would like to find something that is warm, but is not heavy and bulky.

Insulated bibs??

Dave


----------



## Just 1 More (Jan 5, 2010)

Dave,, There is a new insulation company on the market and it is supposed to be better than thinsulate or gortex or any of the others.. let me find the link


----------



## Just 1 More (Jan 5, 2010)

Here ya go
http://www.idigear.com/


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 5, 2010)

go here dave.  easy system that works great down to about as low as you wanna go

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=276651&highlight=bulky


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Jan 5, 2010)

I have my REI silkweight longhandles on today.

Under Armor is overpriced and is thugwear, I will not support the company.  In addition, it is late to the party, the mountaineering, hiking, and skiwear folks are way ahead of UA.

You can peruse the wesbites of REI, REI Outlet, Sierra Trading Post, Backcountry, Altrec (an others) and look at the products made by the those companies.  Names of interest:

REI private label 

Mountain Hardware

North Face

Patagonia

Arcteryx

Marmot

Ex Officio

Smartwool

They have others too.  Just peruse REI and Backcountry for edification, there is a lot of stuff out there in varying weights.  Most of them are synthetics, but some are wool and wool blends.  Polypropylene is cheaper and outdated, surpassed by other products. 

Also, Gore Windstopper or similar wind resistant layer products help by stopping the cut of wind without adding a lot of motion restricting layering.


----------



## dmc308 (Jan 5, 2010)

UA Cold Gear 3.0 top & bottom + Cabelas micro outfitters fleece w/ windshear pullover + Cabelas outfitters fleece (brown) pants and jacket with windstopper.  Warm, light and quiet and the Cabela's normally carries the fleece on sale after the season.


----------



## Davexx1 (Jan 6, 2010)

Went out to my local BassPro and found their selection after the Christmas Season was very limited on many clothing products.  I did find one Artic Shield bib and jacket set that looked good, but didn't see much selection of the fleece products.

The cheaper products were not waterproof or windproof so those are out of the question.

This new cold weather gear is expensive, but have to have it.

Dave


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 6, 2010)

Whatever you get...make sure the fleece is windproof.  you'll pay extra for it, but fleece that is not windproof is like a screen door on a windy day.


----------



## howl (Jan 6, 2010)

I try to avoid putting insulated underwear on. It makes it more likely that you will sweat. It has to be below freezing for me to wear more than normal clothes and a fleece vest when walking around. You're better off feeling the chill when you walk around than getting hot and sweating even a little.

There are three issues. If you block the wind, stay dry and have enough hot food and liquid going in you it doesn't take much insulation to stay warm down into the teens. Loose fitting insulated boots with wicking socks, glomitts, ski mask, and loose fitting coveralls with a vest or a loose fitting parka & bibs set is plenty. The outer layers must be wind proof. A snack and a thermos of hot tea, etc. will keep you downright toasty.

One other thing to note is that keeping your feet and legs warm requires flexing your muscles. Your heart does not produce enough pressure to push the blood down into and back out of your feet. The contraction of foot and leg muscles is what sends it back up to be warmed and oxygenated.


----------



## hogman3 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Underwear*

Try the Redhead Expedition - combo with Artic Shield, good to below zero F.


----------

